# Soulmates Legal Medical 2006 OD Garden UPDATE 16/09



## soulmate (Sep 17, 2006)

Yesterday I had my garden helper out finishing the staking. I thought I would take a few pictures of the plants in flower. The KG is almost ready to come down, in maybe a week or two. Here there are:





















Here is some of the Kong cross:

















And one last one of the new greenhouse I built since the last update:


----------



## Bojok (Sep 17, 2006)

AWESOME photos......................Wish I could have a back yard set-up like that. You keep providing the medicine. There's many who need it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*The first thing that comes to mind when i look at these pics is DAMN!!   I can only hope that one day i have a garden or in your case a freaking jungle that looks half as good as yours.   GREAT PICTURES!!!!   Have anymore?  *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MP, Wow very nice garden. Look forward to seein ya around.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2006)

I am salivating!


----------

